# Black rubber like sealant?



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Evening all. What's the black rubber like sealant/adhesive that motorhome manufacturers use to seal holes in general and especially around water tank fittings?

Ron


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Just Google rubber sealant, you'll get loads of answers.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Black body panel adhesive from a decent automotive supplier.

Martin


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Its just a mastic sealant same as you can get in DIY stores


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Many thanks for the replies but I still think that there is a particular one that is pretty standard throughout the trade. I was given the name once but have forgotten it. Will contact a couple of dealers on Monday.


----------



## djp30 (Jan 9, 2012)

Probably black Sikaflex?


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

RTV Silicone sealant.

Used in a million applications, including Land Rovers   

Peter


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Granville black rubber sealant from Halfords . £4.99
Job done.


----------



## jaytee74 (Oct 6, 2013)

*black rubber like sealent*

soudals fix all high tack brilliant stuff comes in white black and brown jt


----------



## john56 (Oct 14, 2012)

Another is Tigerseal.


----------



## jaytee74 (Oct 6, 2013)

yeah almost identical to tigerseal only tiger seal about £12 a tube fix all £3 a tube and i have used both no difference but make sure youbuy high tack. jt


----------

